# 300 win mag



## SniperPride

Hey just out of curiosity I was wondering for those who reload their .300 win mag what combo of powder and bullet you use, and how well it shoots, speed, accuracy, etc etc. If you dont want to give away your secret you dont have to :wink: 
:sniper:


----------



## agrotom

My pet load is 76 grains of H-4831 with a Speer 180gr. Grand Slam. It shoots straight out of my Remmington 700 and makes it an elk killing machine!! :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman

SniperPride

Good evening,

I have a 300 win mag in a Remington Sendero. The 26 inch barrel performs best for me with R22. I load 79 gr behind three different bullets. The bullet used depends on what I will be hunting. For deer I load a 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip, For deer and or elk I load a 165 gr Swift Scirocco, and I also load a 165 gr Barnes Triple Shock X bullet. I used the X bullet more in the past, and may be sliding more towards the Scirocco now. The Ballistic Tip gives me about 3350 fps, the Scirocco about the same, and although most load books back of on the X my rifle shows no sign of high pressure so I do not. The X bullet comes out at 3425 fps. All three of these loads will give me under .4 inches at 100 yards. The picture below is the first three shots I ever shot with the Scirocco. I was sighted in for Ballistic Tips so I was happy with where they hit. I did not adjust for wind, as I wanted to observe wind effect on the target.


----------



## SniperPride

wow thats great thanks, I usually use H4831SC with 180 nosler ballistic tip for deer, I have used Sierra 190 MK also, im still somewhat undecided, I just turned 21 so i dont have a ton of experience with these but im more interested in what works well for others. I just finished the .300 that i put in the classifieds and its a real tack driver, im still undecided about selling it or keeping it, since I do have college bills. thanks again 

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman

SniperPride

That is a beautiful rifle. Your demeanor belies your age, I would have thought you older. Well, that just goes to prove age has nothing to do with maturity. I truly enjoy having you to converse with. Again that is a great looking rifle. Makes me want it even if I don't need it.


----------



## SniperPride

thanks, you'd be suprised about the looks I get carrying that thing out to the range  The hard part was modifying the mauser action. Next project will be done out of a 700 action, probably .223 or .22-250, somthing smaller. Shooting that .300 on the bench really hammers at the shoulder, more then normal. I was getting 3200 fps with 180gr nosler ballistic tips which I thought was decent, and was happy to see that it could shoot straight :lol: Head shots only this year :sniper: 
Anyone else with info about what you use for reloading .300 win mag feel free to post about it.
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

SniperPride, if you're planning on selling a rifle that beautiful, you must really need the cash. I think that's one reason I never tried serious gunsmithing/building rifles myself. If I built one, I doubt I could ever sell it.  Good luck.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I load 180gr Grand Slams over about 73 grains of 4350sc. At a little over 3000 fps out of an A-Bolt Boss. It is a tack driver also. By far, the most accurate out of the box rifle I have ever shot.

Yall be careful about giving out loading recipe's that are above SAAMI recommendations for maximum loads.


----------



## Plainsman

Sasha and Abby said:


> Yall be careful about giving out loading recipe's that are above SAAMI recommendations for maximum loads.


Sasha and Abby

My guess is you are talking about my 300 win mag X bullet load. I stated I did not back off like many loading manuals for my X bullet load. I would never load beyond the Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufacturers Institute specifications. My Barnes manual did not list R22, so what I did was look at all the other powders as compared to my newest Nosler manual. They gave identical loads on all other powders, so I felt safe using the identical load for my X as the other bullets. Although many manuals back off for X bullets, the Barnes manual does not. I do think the chamber pressure is slightly higher hence the velocity is slightly higher. The load I list should be reduced by 10% for a starting load. Work up from there. That does not always apply so read your manual. As an example when loading my 44 mag Hodgdon states do not reduce H110. If we are talking safety then I recommend don't use any load until you read a manual and work up to max. There are many dangers in loading. I once followed the minimum load from a manual for my 243. The make was Mossberg, and they import a rifle that is a real 6mm. In reality 6mm is slightly smaller than .243. I got by with 85 grain boat tails, but when I went to a 100 gr Nosler Partition the bolt stuck and would not move. The 100 gr had more bullet in contact with the bore and the slightly smaller 6mm bore built chamber pressures beyond what should have been used. Luckily the Mossberg had a strong action.


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, thanks. I wasn't aware of that information. If you still had that gun, could you swage the bullets slightly for less pressure? I know jacketed bullets won't swage as easily as lead, but surely you could swage a couple thousanth's, or whatever is needed.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*SniperPride*,

What does that rifle weight? Too bad it's too heavy to carry for elk hunting or any other big game hunt! I am guess you must sit in a stand for deer then? Scope mounts look a bit too high! If you flute the barrel it will lighten it up and help with heat transfer!


----------



## SniperPride

16 pounds, it has a sling. Im a big enough guy to carry it out to my location. Sit in a stand? good luck getting it up the tree :lol: I go up on a hill and have a valley 600 yds across beneath me. 
Scope mounts are high, they are tactical, none others fit, not even leupold super high but i will fix the problem. Fluting the barrel would be useless, as it would not remove enough weight to make this a "light" rifle. Heat transfer is not a problem, the barrel diameter is 1 and 1/4 inch, and it only takes 1 shot :wink: 
Thanks for your opinions
:sniper:


----------



## SniperPride

Well, Ive tried almost every ring combo possible and the only thing that fits are the 150 dollar tactical rings I have on it, oh well, being a little to high isnt that bad especially since all my shots are off the bipod.


----------



## sdeprie

That is the reason I try to keep my lens smaller. I know the smaller lens doesn't give me quite as much light gathering or resolution, but much of my shooting is MUCH closer, and high magnification has not been necessary so far. My red dots don't have any magnification on them at all. On guns I need to keep the scope lower, with lower rings, I use a smaller scope. On that rig, use what you need to use, right? Oh, does it work? Wait, that's your target. Yes, it works.


----------



## MooreofAz

Hi. Well thats a pretty good group at close range.
How much does the group open up @ 500 yrds?

I have a custome made 300 win mag by GA Precision. 
1-11 twist, shnieder barrel 26"+badger break, Mcmillan A5 stock, remington long action, badger bolt knob, Leupold Vx||| LR.

I use 168gr Hornady BTHP
RL-22 powder (73.5 per case)
Lapua Brass
215 match primers
o-give= 2.895

Last 3 shot group @ 100 was .346
Last 3 shot group @ 500 was 2.87


----------



## Plainsman

MooreofAz

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I missed your post.

I have been using Nosler Ballistic Tips. 165 gr
79 gr R22 for about 3350 fps
Federal Gold Brass
CCI large rifle magnum primers.

My best 100 yard group was 0.140
Average is around 0.30
I don't know what it shoots at 500 yards. I did shoot a newly painted white swinging target three shots one day at 440 yards and when went and picked it up it had a nice group. All that I had to measure it with was the back of my leatherman tool. It grouped 1.5 inches at 440 yards. I don't think it will do that often, but I don't know.

I once had a fellow tell me he shoots one ragged hole with all his rifles at 300 yards. When pigs fly.

I like bullets with high ballistic coefficients, but can not get those darn Lost River Ballistics to do any better than 2 inches at 100 yards. Have you tried them?

Your set up sounds very nice.


----------



## Hawkseye

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Lee

SniperPride said:


> Hey just out of curiosity I was wondering for those who reload their .300 win mag what combo of powder and bullet you use, and how well it shoots, speed, accuracy, etc etc. If you dont want to give away your secret you dont have to :wink:
> :sniper:





> My curent hunting load is 150 grain Nozler BT with 82 grains of H1000 in a Win case and Win LR primer for a velocity of around 3150 fps and about 1 to 11/2 inch groups. My rifle is an old 35 year old Parker Hale made in england. It has a light barrel and starts climbing after the second shot, but the first shot is the one that counts.
> Lee


----------



## Lee

SniperPride said:


> thanks, you'd be suprised about the looks I get carrying that thing out to the range  The hard part was modifying the mauser action. Next project will be done out of a 700 action, probably .223 or .22-250, somthing smaller. Shooting that .300 on the bench really hammers at the shoulder, more then normal. I was getting 3200 fps with 180gr nosler ballistic tips which I thought was decent, and was happy to see that it could shoot straight :lol: Head shots only this year :sniper:
> Anyone else with info about what you use for reloading .300 win mag feel free to post about it.
> :sniper:


If you are getting 3200fps with 180gr bullet, you are probably pushing the limit on pressures. be carefull. If I had to guss at it I would say that you are even over the limit. I switched to 150 grain bullets because of recoil and do not regret it and the European Red deer, Roe Deer and wild boar can't tell the difference and 200 yard shots although not common are possible. Lee


----------



## alaskashooter

I have severial loads made up for my 300 win mag. I hunt everything from brown bear to deer. If you are looking to start hand loading there are so many factors. What are you hunting for. Each gun will like one brand of brass over another, same w/bullets, powder, primers.... If you will allow me: When it comes to reloading- you will get out of it what you put into it. Use high quality materials. I start by finding a bullet that matches what I will be hunting for, not only the weight of the bullet, but the construction of the bullet. Here is where I like the bonded core bullets. Most of the bonded bullets retain weight and have good accuracy. (everyone has a bonded core bullet, I like the accubond). Use name brand powders, brass & primers. To get an accurate load, you have to make the most consistant round. Take your time and make the most consistant loads you can. Again, you will get out of it what you put into it. Rember don't start at the max load. Get a manual and start low and work you way up. "Almost always" the most accurate load will not be the max load. (this may not be the case w/Weatherby - for what ever reason they like it hot) as you test your loads you will notice that the groups will get better or worse. Increase or decrease the powder charge to close the groups. This will take TIME. Hand loading you own bullets is the most effective way to get your gun to shoot tighter groups. If you are still not getting the groups that you would like to see. Find a good gun smith. Blue print your action & bed your barrel. If you do not want to spend that type of money look into barrel lapping. A great product is Tubbs - Final Finish Bore Conditioning Ammo. I have used it with good results - others have better sucess than I have. The guy that told me about it went from 4.25' groups to 1.10" groups. Not bad for under 40 bucks.

My loads are 165 gr Accubond, Reloader 19 - 74gr, federal gold medal primer

185 gr Accubond, reloader 19 - 75.5gr, federal gold medal primer

I am still working up a 200 gr bullet - we will see how it turns out :sniper:


----------

